# First problem with my '17 Hatch



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

My check engine light came on yesterday at about 100,700 miles, so I fired up the Torque Lite app. I've got a P305E code.

A quick google search didn't pull up much except for someone with a new Equinox that had the same code, but it disappeared the next morning so the dealer couldn't do anything. It has something to do with Auto Start/Stop, perhaps.

It's hard to say if Auto Start/Stop is working because it's chilly here in Upstate NY, but my remote start doesn't work now. When I try it, the lights flash briefly, and I can hear a click, but no start. The car runs and drives fine otherwise, with no other symptoms.

Time to call the dealer.


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

I didn't realize codes disappearing meant the dealer couldn't do anything about it. Isn't it saved unless cleared even if CEL went off? I've heard that from a rep at an auto parts store once and it turns out he was just being lazy. 

Anyway when was the last time you changed the spark plugs? Before presenting that error code to the dealer make sure you've been changing those on time.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Yup, if you don't have the resources to be able to locate proper service information for this DTC it's time to call a good shop. This code is for a fault with the DC power transformer circuits. 

Your remote start doesn't work because the DTC is set.

The DTC is set because the ECM detected the wrong voltage on circuits related to the DCtoDC converter in the car. Theres a DC power transformer that provides boosted voltage to certain circuits and components during starting events to protect them from brown out during cranking.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, the remote start didn't work first thing this morning when I left the house, but I was in the office for a retirement party and as I was leaving, I decided to give it a try. It worked!

And sure enough, when I went out to the car, the check engine light was off.

So now what? I'll definitely look into some 100,000 mile preventive maintenance such as spark plugs.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh yeah, the Torque lite app on my phone is still showing the logged fault though. I'll give it a couple days.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Well, the remote start didn't work first thing this morning when I left the house, but I was in the office for a retirement party and as I was leaving, I decided to give it a try. It worked!
> 
> And sure enough, when I went out to the car, the check engine light was off.
> 
> So now what? I'll definitely look into some 100,000 mile preventive maintenance such as spark plugs.


Do your maintenance because maintenance is due, not because of this DTC. This is not related to maintenance.

But if you've got 100k and have never done plugs, you're WAY overdue, the LE2 uses small 12mm spark plugs with a required replacement at 60k... So get on that. It's not preventative, it's required


----------

